# Dar rodeos de palabras



## simcog87

Hola!
¿Alguien sabe cómo se dice en inglés ''dar rodeos de palabras'' ?
¿Podría ser ''to move the words around''?
Por ejemplo:
1-No hay que dar tantos rodeos de palabras. Hay que llegar directamente  al grano
2-Esa expresion no se puede traducir literalmente. Hay que darle unos  cuantos rodeos de palabras

Gracias de antemano


----------



## chileno

"Beat around the bush" 

Aunque esto es más como "dorar la píldora"


----------



## simcog87

Gracias. Acaso hay otras expresiones?


----------



## Zio Gilito

¿Te refieres a "andarse por las ramas" o "con rodeos", me refierto, del italiano "prevaricate"?


----------



## purcellfoto

Run around words, tal vez?


----------



## simcog87

Zio Gilito said:


> ¿Te refieres a "andarse por las ramas" o "con rodeos", me refierto, del italiano "prevaricate"?


 
Me refiero a ''dar rodeos de palabras''.
Del italiano ¿qué?.....


----------



## Zio Gilito

Es que jamás había oído esa expresión, será sudamericana, ¿no?
En el diccionario WR pone que prevarica*r*e (my bad) significa eso, "andarse por las ramas" o "andarse con rodeos", aunque creo que se usa más con el significado de "dire bugie"


----------



## simcog87

Zio Gilito said:


> Es que jamás había oído esa expresión, será sudamericana, ¿no?
> En el diccionario WR pone que prevarica*r*e (my bad) significa eso, "andarse por las ramas" o "andarse con rodeos", aunque creo que se usa más con el significado de "dire bugie"


 
Eso es lo que reporta la RAE :

*rodeo**.*


*1. *m. Acción de rodear.
*2. *m. Camino más largo o desvío del camino derecho.
*3. *m. Vuelta o regate para librarse de quien persigue.
*4. *m. Manera indirecta o medio no habitual empleado para hacer algo, a fin de eludir las dificultades que presenta.
*5. m. Manera de decir algo, valiéndose de términos o expresiones que no la den a entender sino indirectamente.*
*6. m. Escape o efugio para disimular la verdad, para eludir  la instancia que se hace sobre un asunto.*


No sé...tal vez sea algo que decimos más en Suramérica pero tal y como dice la RAE ''rodeo'' significa eso también.....


En cuanto al verbo italiano ''prevaricare'' no tiene nada que ver con eso. Significa '''abusar'', ''extralimitarse'', ''exceder'' o algo así.

Irse por las ramas es ''to digress'' 

Por favor ¿me podrías explicar tu punto?

No he entendido muy bien.....

Gracias de antemano y perdón por la molestia


----------



## chileno

simcog87 said:


> Eso es lo que reporta la RAE :
> 
> *rodeo**.*
> 
> 
> *1. *m. Acción de rodear.
> *2. *m. Camino más largo o desvío del camino derecho.
> *3. *m. Vuelta o regate para librarse de quien persigue.
> *4. *m. Manera indirecta o medio no habitual empleado para hacer algo, a fin de eludir las dificultades que presenta.
> *5. m. Manera de decir algo, valiéndose de términos o expresiones que no la den a entender sino indirectamente.*
> *6. m. Escape o efugio para disimular la verdad, para eludir  la instancia que se hace sobre un asunto.*
> 
> 
> No sé...tal vez sea algo que decimos más en Suramérica pero tal y como dice la RAE ''rodeo'' significa eso también.....
> 
> 
> En cuanto al verbo italiano ''prevaricare'' no tiene nada que ver con eso. Significa '''abusar'', ''extralimitarse'', ''exceder'' o algo así.
> 
> Irse por las ramas es ''to digress''
> 
> Por favor ¿me podrías explicar tu punto?
> 
> No he entendido muy bien.....
> 
> Gracias de antemano y perdón por la molestia



Correcto.

Y como te dije antes: "dar rodeos" = "beat around the bush" =*5. m. Manera de decir algo, valiéndose de términos o expresiones que  no la den a entender sino indirectamente.

Muy usados por estos lares. 
*


----------



## aurilla

La expresión ''dar rodeos de palabras'' es "give him/her/them* the run around*."


----------



## Watch123

Hola simcog87, además de "beat about the bush" también puede ser  "plainly" que equivale a "sin rodeos", i.e., sin usar florituras ni  recargar el discurso. Así como la primera quiere decir "no andarse por  las ramas porque uno habla mucho y se desvía del tema para eludir la verdad", la segunda es  más sobre no usar palabras que embellezcan el discurso e ir más al grano  para no confundir al lector -como por ejemplo uso de palabras muy  formales que apenas nadie puede entender, excederse en el uso de  palabras vacías de significado, etc.- ("speak plainly", "hablar sin rodeos")
Espero que me haya expresado bien...

Otra posibilidad podría ser formular "get to the point" en negativo: "He never gets to the point", "¡se anda con unos rodeos...! (Ejemplo dado según el _Oxford Study Genie Plus_ -ya podría ser más corto-)


----------



## Zio Gilito

> Hola simcog87, además de "beat about the bush" también puede ser   "plainly" que equivale a "sin rodeos", i.e., sin usar florituras ni   recargar el discurso. Así como la primera quiere decir "no andarse por   las ramas porque uno habla mucho y se desvía del tema para eludir la  verdad", la segunda es  más sobre no usar palabras que embellezcan el  discurso e ir más al grano  para no confundir al lector -como por  ejemplo uso de palabras muy  formales que apenas nadie puede entender,  excederse en el uso de  palabras vacías de significado, etc.- ("speak  plainly", "hablar sin rodeos")
> Espero que me haya expresado bien...
> 
> Otra posibilidad podría ser formular "get to the point" en negativo: "He  never gets to the point", "¡se anda con unos rodeos...! (Ejemplo dado  según el _Oxford Study Genie Plus_ -ya podría ser más corto-)


Es lo que yo digo, "andarse con rodeos"/"irse por las ramas" está bien definido, sin embargo, "dar rodeos de palabras" al menos aquí, no se usa


----------



## Watch123

La verdad es que a "dar rodeos de palabras" no lo he oído nunca... Podría entender lo que quiere decir, pero no creo que sea la mejor forma de decirlo. Lo que dices es lo correcto...


----------



## chileno

Watch123 said:


> La verdad es que a "dar rodeos de palabras" no lo he oído nunca... Podría entender lo que quiere decir, pero no creo que sea la mejor forma de decirlo. Lo que dices es lo correcto...



Tampoco lo había escuchado decir así, y todavía no sé si fue una equivocación por parte del OP.


----------



## bondia

chileno said:


> "Beat around the bush"
> 
> Aunque esto es más como "dorar la píldora"


 
"Beat *about* the bush"


----------



## chileno

bondia said:


> "Beat *about* the bush"



Your *proposition* seems "ad hoc"


----------



## bondia

chileno said:


> Your *proposition* seems "ad hoc"


 
Maybe I should have said that in BrE I've always heard "beat *about*"


----------



## chileno

bondia said:


> Maybe I should have said that in BrE I've always heard "beat *about*"



I "saw" your origin.


----------



## mijoch

I support bondia.

In BE----"beat about the bush" is as well-known as "andarse por las ramas", and has the same meaning.

¿¿dorar la píldora??---vaya.

M.


----------



## chileno

mijoch said:


> I support bondia.
> 
> In BE----"beat about the bush" is as well-known as "andarse por las ramas", and has the same meaning.
> 
> ¿¿dorar la píldora??---vaya.
> 
> M.



Well, dorar la píldora means more to involve with words in order to be deceiving and get something. 

Sounds familiar?


----------



## mijoch

Hi chileno

I can see what you mean, and perhaps there's an English saying which I can't find at the moment for "dorar la píldora" with the meaning you give.

But "beat about the bush" is---for me---simply to insinuate with many words that which can be said directly with few.

I think it would in the company's and your interest to offer your vast experience to another employer.

You're sacked. 

M.


----------



## chileno

mijoch said:


> Hi chileno
> 
> I can see what you mean, and perhaps there's an English saying which I can't find at the moment for "dorar la píldora" with the meaning you give.
> 
> But "beat about the bush" is---for me---simply to insinuate with many words that which can be said directly with few.
> 
> I think it would in the company's and your interest to offer your vast experience to another employer.
> 
> You're sacked.
> 
> M.



Yes, beat about/around the bush = andarse por la ramas, dar rodeo.

Dorar la píldora is more like talking a lot in order to deceive. In certain cases can mean "dar rodeos"

Dar rodeos para engañar = dorar la píldora


----------



## bondia

mijoch said:


> I support bondia.
> 
> In BE----"beat about the bush" is as well-known as "andarse por las ramas", and has the same meaning.
> 
> ¿¿dorar la píldora??---vaya.
> 
> M.


 
In English, "to sugar/sweeten the pill". 
¿_Dorar_ puede tener este significado?


----------



## simcog87

gracias a todos!!!


----------



## chileno

bondia said:


> In English, "to sugar/sweeten the pill".
> ¿_Dorar_ puede tener este significado?



Correcto, en tu idioma la endulzan, nosotros la doramos/tostamos... (por lo menos en Chile)


----------



## bondia

chileno said:


> Correcto, en tu idioma la endulzan, nosotros la doramos/tostamos... (por lo menos en Chile)


 
OK, gracias, chileno.
¿Y, en otros paises hispanoamericanos también?


----------



## Watch123

La verdad es que tiene más sentido la versión inglesa que la española "dorar la píldora" (también es así en España, aunque no tostar), en inglés se endulza para tomársela y en español simplemente hacerla de oro, más bonita... (dorar en el sentido de tostar no creo que sea...)


----------



## bondia

Watch123 said:


> La verdad es que tiene más sentido la versión inglesa que la española "dorar la píldora" (también es así en España, aunque no tostar), en inglés se endulza para tomársela y en español simplemente hacerla de oro, más bonita... (dorar en el sentido de tostar no creo que sea...)


 
Yo también pienso que la versión inglesa tiene sentido, y la española no. Las píldoras suelen tener muy mal gusto (para que los niños no se las tomen pensando que son golosinas). Endulzarlas tiene lógica, hacerlas más bonitas, no.
Más opiniones, por favor..
.. ¿o estamos _off-topic_?


----------



## chileno

Watch123 said:


> La verdad es que tiene más sentido la versión inglesa que la española "dorar la píldora" (también es así en España, aunque no tostar), en inglés se endulza para tomársela y en español simplemente hacerla de oro, más bonita... (dorar en el sentido de tostar no creo que sea...)



Es que endulzar es amielar un poco la cosa.

"Dorar la píldora" se refiere que a punta de hablar y de hablar te voy a timar.

Sea esto para salirme con la mía o con el fin de robarte/engañarte.

Dar rodeos, puede ser esto que estoy describiendo, pero también para no ser específico para que te retardes en llegar a alguna conclusión.

¿Correcto?


----------



## simcog87

Muy interesante! Yo nunca habia escuchado ''dorar la pildora''....
''Nunca te acostaras sin saber una cosa mas'' 
Sin embargo, yo perdi' el hilo de la discusion......bueno.....queria saber tambien si la expresion ''to beat about the bush'' tiene sinonimos........
Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## ledders

simcog87 said:


> 1-No hay que dar tantos rodeos de palabras. Hay que llegar directamente al grano
> 2-Esa expresion no se puede traducir literalmente. Hay que darle unos cuantos rodeos de palabras
> 
> Gracias de antemano


 
1- Don't *beat about the bush*, get straight to the point.
2- This expression can't be translated literally, it needs to be *altered somewhat/jiggled about a bit*.

Esto es mi impresión, espero que te ayude!


----------



## chileno

Also worthy of note:

Beat about the bush*  BrE*
Beat around the bush *AmE

*Both mean the same "andar con/dar rodeos"


----------

